# Best arrows for target shooting? Begginer recurve bow



## RobinHood1990 (May 8, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I am new to this forum and very new to traditional bows (just bought mine about a month ago). I have a 45# Samick Sage Takedown Recurve and I love the thing! I have nothing to compare it to honestly, but I think for $140 it was a very solid purchase. I didn't do my research initially and I purchased carbon arrows with platic vanes, so I had to buy a rest that pushed the arrow up and away from my bow. After messing around with that and feeling its still not as accurate as feather arrows I need some advice on what kind of arrows/spine/tips I should purchase. Right now I'm just looking to be able to hold solid groups at 10, maybe 15 yards before I even think about hunting. So without breaking my bank could what should I get?

Thanks in advance, this place rocks


----------



## RobinHood1990 (May 8, 2012)

I also have a 28 in. draw if that means anything.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

990 -

Frankly your bow is a little on the heavy side to learn on, especially if you want legit target shooting. The guys in the Olympics aren't shooting much more than that and beginners start around 30# OR LESS.

Hard to say what spine arrows you should be using without knowing your draw length. 

Easton Platinum Plus arrows are very good, but again can't tell you what size. 

Edit - For 29" start with a full length 1916 with 125 grain heads, you can cut it down later.

A better option would be a pair of 30# limbs and full length 1716s.

Viper1 out.


----------



## RobinHood1990 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, I added that my draw length is 28 in. I'm relatively strong and I can hold back the bow for a good 10 seconds full length before any wobbliness occurs (I work out almost daily).


----------



## RobinHood1990 (May 8, 2012)

Also if I read correctly those have plastic vanes, I am looking for feather fletched.

Thanks! Also what does the feather length mean? Longer the feather = straigher flight?


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Gold Tip Expedition hunters is all I use for daily practice. Feathers? If you hunt then 4" - 5" but you can get away with shorter if needed.


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

You did not mention what arrows you are using. If they are spined correctly for your set up you can re -fletch the arrows yourself. Since you are using an elevated rest there should not be an issue shooting vanes. For target I am shooting 1.75 inch vanetecs . For hunting I use 4 inch. feathers


----------



## drewsumrell (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree with Chupacabras, if you'd like to shoot off the shelf and the arrows you have are spined correctly, re-fletch them with 4" feathers and shoot, shoot, shoot. If you aren't set up to re-fletch them yourself, find a local shop or friend that can do them for you. Would be cheaper than buying new arrows.


----------



## ArcherySupplier (May 20, 2014)

You need arrows with 30inches length. Here's one type 30" Black Flame wooden arrows with 5" real feather, 
only cost $98usd for 24pcs, including shippment.










http://www.archerysupplier.com/product/black-flame-wooden-arrows-fast-shipping/


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

archerysupplier i dont mean to be rude but those arrows are only good for wall hangers....i bought a 12 pack of those awhile back and they dont fly very good at all, with any bow


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

RobinHood1990 said:


> Also if I read correctly those have plastic vanes, I am looking for feather fletched.
> 
> Thanks! Also what does the feather length mean? Longer the feather = straigher flight?


You will see from time to time that the fletching "steers" the arrow. Not true. They are only on there to slow down the back of the arrow and keep it behind the front. As such, you don't need much back there to do the job. Something between two and six inches works. Most common is 4 or 5 inches. Shape also doesn't matter much, nor does the number. Three feathers is common, two and four are also seen.

The fletching also imparts a little spin to the arrow as it goes through the air. Not very important at 10 yards, more important, maybe, at 30 yards and longer. 

If you do it right, neither the vanes nor the feathers should touch the bow when an arrow is fired. If it is touching, you are probably doing it wrong.


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a 40 lb bow that I use with BeMan ICS Bowhunter 500 arrows left full length with 125 grain tips and 4 inch feathers.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys - 

You know this a 2 year old thread, right?

Viper1 out.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Viper1 said:


> Guys -
> 
> You know this a 2 year old thread, right?
> 
> Viper1 out.



yeah Archersupplier is pulling up old threads across AT promoting his product when someone is asking for arrow advice, even if its 2-3 years old..


----------



## ArcherySupplier (May 20, 2014)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> archerysupplier i dont mean to be rude but those arrows are only good for wall hangers....i bought a 12 pack of those awhile back and they dont fly very good at all, with any bow


Where did you buy those arrows? Ebay? I'm sorry but we do not sell arrows on ebay as there's many cheap standard competitors. 
From our online shop? Sorry, we do not have sale records of your purchasing.
If you really got bad performance wooden arrows from us, we will apologize and repay you 100%. 
If you did not get arrows from us before, pls do not speak words with full of bias.


----------



## berretta (Mar 10, 2015)

Are arrows from shanghai? Whats the delivery time to US?


----------



## merghaza (Oct 16, 2019)

I found this blog post about the best recurve bow arrows . It discusses some important aspect on how to choose something that suits you best. But also provides a couple of reliable bows for people who just want something consistent without having to bother learning all those technics...etc.


----------



## Roof_Korean (Dec 19, 2018)

merghaza said:


> I found this blog post about the best recurve bow arrows . It discusses some important aspect on how to choose something that suits you best. But also provides a couple of reliable bows for people who just want something consistent without having to bother learning all those technics...etc.


Why are you necroing 7 year old threads?


----------

